# Xantrex sucks - What replaces an Xantrex Echo-Charger?



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

On May 5, 2010 I bought an Xantrex Digital Echo-Charger. Actually installed it probably in June of that year. When I launched the boat this year, it didn't work. Got it home, called Xantrex. Oh, we're sorry, that has a 1 year warrenty. Nothing we can do for you. I explained that the device has been installed in a 30 foot boat, below, potected from water, spray and so on and it never got wet, but if I look through the little vent holes I see lots of rusted parts. They replied "Yeah, usually they don't rust out that fast."

So basically I paid about $120 for a charger that lasted one season. Just thought I would warn you guys not to make the same mistake. 

Can anyone suggest a comperable unit?


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be interested to hear what others say--I plan to buy an Echo charger this year. 
-J


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought and installed an EchoCharge aboard my boat in Annapolis over seven years ago. The boat has been in both salt and fresh water since then, and nary a problem. I see NO signs of corrosion.

I have installed several EchoCharges on client boats, and have never heard of a failure. It's the one Xantrex product (which they purchased from Heart) that has a reputation of trouble-free performance. It does what it's supposed to do.

Most likely the OP's situation was influenced either by the environment (before or after purchase and installation) and/or by the unit having somehow been splashed without the owner's knowledge. On a small racing boat, it's not hard for water to find its way below.

Today I would not hesitate to install an EchoCharge, though I agree with the OP's comment about Xantrex. 

Re: another unit, you could always purchase a Balmar Duo-Charge. More sophisticated, programmable, and about twice the price!

Bill


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Bill. I own an Echo Charge and have installed quite a few as well, all without any problems. 

Did it get wet? The rust would indicate that it was splashed. 

I don't know of any battery charger type device (that is vented) that would survive a soaking.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

From page 6 of the manual:


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

josrulz said:


> I'll be interested to hear what others say--I plan to buy an Echo charger this year.
> -J


Installed an EchoCharger a year and a half ago. Works perfectly, and one of my favorite improvements.


----------



## JeremyP (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone already installed the Sterling Power echo charger? It's more money, but I also don't want the Xantrex experience. anyone running a ProCharge-B echo charger?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jarcher said:


> On May 5, 2010 I bought an Xantrex Digital Echo-Charger. Actually installed it probably in June of that year. When I launched the boat this year, it didn't work. Got it home, called Xantrex. Oh, we're sorry, that has a 1 year warrenty. Nothing we can do for you. I explained that the device has been installed in a 30 foot boat, below, potected from water, spray and so on and it never got wet, but if I look through the little vent holes I see lots of rusted parts. They replied "Yeah, usually they don't rust out that fast."
> 
> So basically I paid about $120 for a charger that lasted one season. Just thought I would warn you guys not to make the same mistake.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a comperable unit?


This is one of Xantrex's better products. They did not invent it nor design it and have only cheapened it over the years. That said they are still very reliable, IF installed in a DRY location..

Sounds like you need a waterproof battery to battery charger. Sterling Power makes one but they are more money. A Blue Sea ACR has better water resistance...

Sterling Power Battery to Battery Charger (B2B)


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

It seems to me that if you are going to manufacture something for the marine environment then you would make it resistant to corrosion and able to deflect incidental water spray. I'm not talking about sending it to the bottom or total submersion, but often we have very nearly 100% humidity and the formation of salt crystals on exposed parts, especially those with some sort of associated electrical field. I am forever amazed how quickly equipment deteriorates in a salt water environment.
Question: Where does Zantrex manufacture its products?
John


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

I purchased one of the new Xantrex SW 2000 W charger/inverters about a month ago from West Marine with the extended warranty. It quit working after about a month. I took it to their authorized Xantrex repair service in Orlando. Even though it was in a well protected area of my trawler, they are trying to tell me it was water damage. I find this difficult to believe and suspect they are just having problems with the new technology. Has anyone else had any experience with Xantrex. I have appealed their denial of warranty and awaiting a decision. Any suggestions?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Xantrex Echo Charge, purchased in December 2010, and it is working like it is supposed to. 

I figure if it will last till 2016, it was a great investment.


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

The question though is have you had to contact Customer Service?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I still plan to purchase an Xantrex Echo Charge, but I wish there was a comparable price-competitive product from somebody else. Xantrex' product/customer support reputation is abysmal 

Jim


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

SEMIJim said:


> I still plan to purchase an Xantrex Echo Charge, but I wish there was a comparable price-competitive product from somebody else. Xantrex' product/customer support reputation is abysmal
> 
> Jim


Thanks! My sentiments exactly! I am still waiting to hear on my appeal, but they have you at their mercy. And, I think Vladd the Impaller had more mercy.

Jim
M/V Island Fever


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Islandfever77 said:


> I purchased one of the new Xantrex SW 2000 W charger/inverters about a month ago from West Marine with the extended warranty. It quit working after about a month. I took it to their authorized Xantrex repair service in Orlando. Even though it was in a well protected area of my trawler, they are trying to tell me it was water damage. I find this difficult to believe and suspect they are just having problems with the new technology. Has anyone else had any experience with Xantrex. I have appealed their denial of warranty and awaiting a decision. Any suggestions?


I would ask to get it back and take it back to West Marine, I am sure they will give you another, or at least give you your money back.

Stinks that there really is no alternative, and I have read for years that Xantrex has lousy customer service.


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, they bought the industry and are holding us hostage. Finding help from customer service is like finding virtue in a brothel. I believe they are a Canadian company. Our only hope is that someone will buy them out with better customer service skills. They will not be in business long with the ones that they have.


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I just got a call from Xantrex. We worked out a compromise whereby they will provide the part and I will pay for the installation. This is something I can live with and would call fair. I only wish they had been this agreeable from the start, but still it is something.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I would also have suggested calling West, if nothing else they might have called Xantrex and applied pressure. One month old and a warranty debate...not impressive, "assuming" you're right and it _can't _be water damage.

You might still call West (headquarters, not just the store) and let them know you've had an issue with Xantrex. As Xantrex knows, West is big enough to bring in their own brand from China if they get unhappy with the Xantrex line.


----------



## Islandfever77 (Jul 23, 2012)

You are right but now I just want to get it over with.


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

Xantrax has a bad reputation amongst cruisers. Magnum, vitronix, outback have a much higher reputation.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I prefer the Echo Charge's operation, but I'm concerned enough about Xantrex' customer service reputation that I'm considering a Blue Sea ACR, instead.

Jim


----------

